# True twin powder/switch powder



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Have a look at the Marhar Lumberjack X (cambered) if you really want true twin, or you could also look at the Ride Superpig.


----------



## Exzul (Nov 10, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Have a look at the Marhar Lumberjack X (cambered) if you really want true twin, or you could also look at the Ride Superpig.


The Marhar isnt available where I am but this super pig looks good at a glance. Definitely going to spend some time checking this one out. Thanks


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes 2020 or Nitro Santoku are options too.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Yes 2020 or Nitro Santoku are options too.


I did not realize the 2020 has been updated with some camber this year. 
Plus it stands out in term of design compared to most Yes boards. 

Angry says the Nitro is way soft.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, it could be softer than what you expect too. I really liked it in powder, I feel like softer tips give me more control there, and there's enough spring in it to ollie a bush or rock. Gives you the confidence to really trick it out in the soft snow. Didn't love it on park jumps, couldn't get the right balance from what I'm used to on takeoff and landing. I've had a TRS, and this board is the complete opposite, much easier to ride in powder, but nothing special on hardpack. Sort of a wakeboard feeling like the 2020.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This year's K2 party platter would be sweet for what you describe as well.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

WigMar said:


> This year's K2 party platter would be sweet for what you describe as well.


I just bought one. From what i understand it is on the softer side, so not so aggressive but may work if not downsized too drastically. 
The riders on their video ad seem to obviously be enjoying it.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

bataleon magic carpet ... works amazingly everywhere (for me, it is my go to board for everything apart from crazy deep pow or warp speed carving/charging)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honest true twin pow is kinda rare.

Bataleon Magic Carpet, I think Smokin still makes theirs?, Amplod Pillow Talk, Lib Double Dip, maybe Twin Pig?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah the Smokin Jetson is supposed to be stiffer, but sort of the same shape, so that's a good one.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d look at the ride twinpig or maybe something like The Greats or Nitro Fury. Those have more surface area for their sizes


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the Greats 2019 and for a true twin it really floated well. Salomon Assassin also did well as a true twin (I had 2018). But for your style I’d get something volume shifted in the nose but centered like Yes Standard or Ghost or a directional twin with a slight taper like Capita Kazu.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

iirc lobster had a board based on the magic carpet called the floater but it is not in the lineup anymore (https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/lobster_18)


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 2017 -18 156cm magic carpet that I'd sell $200 shipped U.S. I rode it only once. Top sheet is almost perfect, base has a small scratch in image.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I spent 2 weeks in Japan earlier this year on a Amplid Pillowtalk which is a true powder twin, they aren't available anymore but I thought I'd share my thoughts. 
Compared to directional boards the true twins in deep powder just don't get that same float as the back of the board doesn't want to sink. Works fine in say knee high pow or less but on those really deep days we got I still had to lean on the back leg a little which can get very tiring over a full day. 
It's still a board worth having in the quiver but if you get a good overnight dump of pow I'd be reaching for the directional board on my way out the door.


----------



## Exzul (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks everyone for input given me a lot to go through and more to think about even though some may not be true twin all well worth the look, definitely feeling like first step will be to actually grab something that's a bit directional that can ride a but of switch so I have something for deep days and look into something more switch orientated later. Been through a lot of the suggestions heaps of good suggestions that hadn't caught my attention before so before I buy anything will be looking narrowing down some boards out of here and having a try on some before I buy. Thanks alot everyone really helpful and good suggestions here. If I end up with some thing that's not true twin like I wished I'm thinking I will just setup goofy half days until I have some thing that will give me true twin riding in adverage powder.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Amplid Pillow Talk is now the Dada. Idk if they made changes to it but there's one on ebay rn for $390


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Exzul said:


> Thanks everyone for input given me a lot to go through and more to think about even though some may not be true twin all well worth the look, definitely feeling like first step will be to actually grab something that's a bit directional that can ride a but of switch so I have something for deep days and look into something more switch orientated later. Been through a lot of the suggestions heaps of good suggestions that hadn't caught my attention before so before I buy anything will be looking narrowing down some boards out of here and having a try on some before I buy. Thanks alot everyone really helpful and good suggestions here. If I end up with some thing that's not true twin like I wished I'm thinking I will just setup goofy half days until I have some thing that will give me true twin riding in adverage powder.


I don't think anyone's mentioned the TRice Pro or Gold Member but I've had good experiences on both in powder and they ride great on groomers and in the park. Definitely aggressive boards. Less aggressive is the Gnu Space Case (now Finest) which was great in pow for a true twin.

You're going to compromise float with a true twin but the rocker of those boards helps out a bit.


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

rayt100 said:


> I have a 2017 -18 156cm magic carpet that I'd sell $200 shipped U.S. I rode it only once. Top sheet is almost perfect, base has a small scratch in image.
> View attachment 151262
> View attachment 151263
> View attachment 151264
> View attachment 151265


Still have it?


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Neilyo said:


> Still have it?
> [/QU
> Sorry, It's sold


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Had a Marhar Lumberjack and Yes 20/20 PH, so those are the obviously my choices. Smokin Jetson and Ride Twin Pig also come to mind. Oh and the Lib Double Dip if you're into the rocker camber thing.


----------



## Stokin&Tokin (Aug 4, 2021)

rayt100 said:


> I have a 2017 -18 156cm magic carpet that I'd sell $200 shipped U.S. I rode it only once. Top sheet is almost perfect, base has a small scratch in image.
> View attachment 151262
> View attachment 151263
> View attachment 151264
> View attachment 151265


Doubt this is still available but I’d buy it on the off chance you still got it


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Stokin&Tokin said:


> Doubt this is still available but I’d buy it on the off chance you still got it


Sorry it sold


----------

